# Working out and sex



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Obviously, if you and/or your partner were really overweight and then dropped the pounds sex gets easier and more interesting.

But for really physically fit people who were once maybe average, did exercise improve stamina/make sex better? I think runners have very good sex because their legs are so toned.

How much of an effect does exercise/fitness have on the quality and frequency of sex?


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

I think working out makes you feel good in yourself and helps to raise self confidence this in turn I think can have a positive affect in the bedroom


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I've lost 51 lbs this year, and I'd say it has made our sex life a good bit better.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, if you are fit and strong, you have more stamina and strength for sex. It can last longer and you can do more complicated things.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, if you are fit and strong, you have more stamina and strength for sex. It can last longer and you can do more complicated things.


I totally agree with this which is why I work out at least 3-4 times a week 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ntamph said:


> Obviously, if you and/or your partner were really overweight and then dropped the pounds sex gets easier and more interesting.
> 
> But for really physically fit people who were once maybe average, did exercise improve stamina/make sex better? I think runners have very good sex because their legs are so toned.
> 
> How much of an effect does exercise/fitness have on the quality and frequency of sex?


DH has fantastic stamina and isn't easily winded during sex no matter how vigorous. I attribute this to the fact that he played soccer from the time he could run up through college and beyond.

Those guys play for 90 minutes and it's just straight running and maneuvering the whole time.When they aren't playing they are practicing.When they aren't practicing they're jogging.

I attribute my stamina to the years I played tennis and participated in dance classes. I'll admit my stamina isn't quite as fantastic as his

Staying active is definitely going to improve your life all around.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

A training program coupled with a healthy diet will do wonders for your sex life - psychologically and physically. You feel better about yourself, your spouse feels better about you (which can result in he or she jumping on the fitness bandwagon, as well) and your stamina and flexibility both take off. 

Secondly, exercising and eating right will also up your natural testosterone levels - men and women. This will increase libido. 

I cannot say enough about how making this a lifestyle enhances your carnal prowess.


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

My H and I met at the gym (a new concept I'm sure!) We were looking and feeling great, thus the initial attraction. 
We still both workout but in our home. I work hard to look the best I can because my H works at it for me too. 
I know that attraction is a huge issue for me because my ExH dropped off almost immediately after we got married, hygiene too. It was awful! The worst he got, the harder I tried. It was hard to have guys hit on me all the time and know that your H at home could care less.


----------



## AMRAP (Feb 21, 2013)

I am an expert on this topic! 6 years ago I was 30ish lbs over weight at 37 yrs old. Doc put me on BP meds and tri meds. I was so disgusted with myself. I went to the gym to work on it. I dreaded the stair master but did it several times a week. I could not lose weight or improve my blood.

Then I found an exercise PROGRAM. That's the key. Find an intense one you really like. I found crossfit. Within 6 months I lost 20+ lbs. Today I am 9% body fat, 6 pack, etc. By far, my favorite part of the day is doing a challenging workout with the people I've bonded with.

I have always been HD. Now I am off the charts. And the erection quality is like I am a teenager. Also, once in shape routinely do the "big lifts" that build testosterone. They are squatting, dead lift and bench. However they will not make you lose weight. You need bootcamp type workouts to shred the weight.

Also, learn to love real food. I do. 95% of my diet is paleo. I LOVE bread but treat it like a sweet. My body is so dialed in to real food bread is like a bowling ball in my stomach when I eat it.

I am 43 and certainly can have sex multiple times in a night with a very small refractory period.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

We have a TAM member which reflected :

"I have a 2 hour drive into work, and a 2 hour drive bac home every single day. I sit down all day at work, only a 15 minute walk to and from my desk. I do have sex at night when I get home, and just from the sex I'm in pretty good shape".

Imagine that. Actual sex being an excersize and keeping your mid section tightened and toned, your mental confidence up and bleeding off stress.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Being a guy, I find that weight training and generally being active (lifetime soccer player like someone else talked about) helps my libido, blood flow (erection quality and cognitive ability), and stamina. It's a no-brainer, win-win.

It's even more so for my wife. It increases her libido, her self-confidence, and how she feels about herself when she is naked. Sometimes a young guy at the gym will check her out, and that sends her self-esteem through the roof.

I try to get both of us to the gym 3 times a week or more.

I disagree about lifting helping you lose weight. As you build lean muscle mass, your basal metabolism increases, and helps you burn fat. Perhaps as much as cardio does.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If you aren't a gym person, try to implement a workout in your daily life that suits your lifestyle. Like whenever I get out of the shower it's always freezing cold so I do 3 sets of 50 pushups to warm myself up and when I'm sitting on a chair I grab my weights and do sets of 3x 12, 10, 8 reps, or when I'm bored at work I installed a bar at my office to do pullups.

When I was married this was a requirement otherwise STBX would chuck b-fits over my lack of strength or stamina, for fitness itself sex was a good workout by itself for cardio and strength especially when lifting her.

Since seperation... meh, got a bit lazy except for the pushups and weights.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

AMRAP said:


> I am 43 and certainly can have sex multiple times in a night with a very small refractory period.


:smthumbup:

Definitely a goal for anyone younger than you to aspire to.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Primal life style girl here. Diet and exercise are absolutely at the center of my sex life--not so much for my desire for my husband, but for me being able to relax and enjoy and have confidence in myself. (Plus seems to keep my husband very interested.)

I've always kept myself healthy and fit and thought I had my diet and exercise dialed in, but then I went full on Paleo about six months ago in an attempt to deal with some niggling signs of chronic inflammation. Not only did I cure my asthma, my joint joint pain resolved and I lost ten pounds of fat, but my sex drive is out of control. I don't know if I can wholly attribute it to the dietary changes, but the "whole package" benefits definitley contribute. 

I also disagree about weight loss and lifting heavy weights. I used to be into chronic cardio to keep my weight down, but now I do mostly a combo of cross fit and olympic lifts and I struggle to not get too thin. Cardo is limited to sprint workouts and the occasional spin class, plus recreational hiking and mountain biking. 

And related to that, here is a question: can lifting heavy weights up testosterone in a WOMAN? It was when I changed up my exercise routine that I really noticed my drive getting to be constantly strong. I want sex every day now. Granted, my husband and I have turned our marriage around after 10 years of suck, so the intimacy is definitely a libido enhancer, but I've noticed the more I adhere to Primal, the more sexual I become, the happier my husband is, the more he wants to make me happy, the more I respond to that . . . . really nice cycle to be "trapped" it!

I don't talk about the whole Primal thing too much, though--people seem to think it's a little radical and I do tend to be overly enthusiastic about it because it was just a game changer for me. I don't care; I literally feel like a different woman and have no trouble trading the bread. Cavewomen unite!


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Almost everything here is on the money, I've lost nearly 100 pounds since I began my "reboot." T, TH, and Sat are run days- typically 4 miles, 4 miles, and the 8-12 on Sat. M, W, F are gym days- weight and core training for an hour, and then 15-20 miles on the bike.
As a runner, I need carbs for fuel- but I try to stay the hell away from processed crap carbs and instead go for "good" carbs (almonds, beans, quinoa)... as someone else mentioned, I treat breads (all baked, really) as a sweet now.
Long story short, my libido has jumped through the roof. I can go every day easy... and on a good day I can go two or three times  Not quite the flagpole in the wind that I had at 22, but that seems to be coming along, as well.


----------



## AMRAP (Feb 21, 2013)

Regarding lifting weights and losing weight, all I mean is if you are over weight and in the gym just doing standard weight lifting with 2-3 minutes between sets, you will not lose weight. I was that guy years ago. You will gain muscle mass but there will not be significant weight loss.

I am very into crossfit-6+ days per week. We lift weights almost every day but generally in workouts that are timed and all out effort. That, I believe is the best way to lose weight. However, crossfit is not for everyone. If it is not for you I recommend a basic bootcamp for tangible results. I've just witnessed it happen for so many people.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

treyvion said:


> We have a TAM member which reflected :
> 
> "I have a 2 hour drive into work, and a 2 hour drive bac home every single day. I sit down all day at work, only a 15 minute walk to and from my desk. I do have sex at night when I get home, and just from the sex I'm in pretty good shape".
> 
> Imagine that. *Actual sex being an excersize and keeping your mid section tightened and toned, your mental confidence up and bleeding off stress.*


I'm going to have to claim... this is ME & My husband... he is almost 50.. I am almost 47... Exercising is very difficult for me to keep a habit of doing, I just get very bored ..... we did do it for about 5 months 4 yrs ago.. I can't say it changed anything...

We were having lots of sex before we started that...and lots of sex after we stopped....neither of us has ever been over weight (except my pregnancies of course)... 

During my high drive phase, it didn't matter what I ate or if I moved at all... my mind was so High on sex... that *SEXORCISE was it *-- now granted at his work place, he walks probably a mile or 2 a day from here to there ...he is moving... Me, I sit down at this computer A LOT... but then I am "active" when not...

I was going to a Exercise class a couple days a week, need to get back to it.. but I get so darn bored. 

We are simply "Sexorcisers" here...... he can last as long as I need.. stamina has not been a problem as yet. If we have too much sex, he is slower to get it up....so we rest a couple days a week.....we are a 4-5 days a week couple.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

My H is obese, I'm not. Sex is limited to one position due to his size and the other physical issues that result from that. 

That doesn't stop me from having sex, but I do recall those wonderful times when he was in better condition when sex was so much more adventurous and exciting!! I miss it.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I am a small guy,154 lbs. I can bend and twist, when I get excited I tend to tremble and shake which makes it harder but I can't control it


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> My H is obese, I'm not. Sex is limited to one position due to his size and the other physical issues that result from that.
> 
> That doesn't stop me from having sex, but I do recall those wonderful times when he was in better condition when sex was so much more adventurous and exciting!! I miss it.


Maybe it's an idea to start a new movement, no sex when obese?

It is a shame that so many people are eating extremely bad food now a day's. Since sex is a major drive, it might help.

But then, I think for obese people, it might be they need just more candy and soda to compensate the new frustrations....


----------



## Antman (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's the deal:
Cardiovascular exercise definitely improves stamina. Period.
Weights, if done correctly, will increase a mans testosterone levels. I work on less than 1 minute between sets.
Typically, doing either of these things will have you working on stretching aka flexibility.
What's not to like? More endurance, more strength, more "go" and more flexibilty to boot!!
Get to the gym! Make your spouse jealous. lolz.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm so jealous of all of you.

I try not to think about it, but I ran 36 miles a week, biked and swam laps. I often ran in running races and I've done a few triathlons. I now only can bike a few minutes a day. I only can walk very short distances without a wheelchair.>:-/ 

My h does many triathlons, races, maybe a marathon, and several times the ironman. When we were dating we did the Kona Hawaii ironman.

We both are very health conscious when it comes to food. I prefer all non processed foods. 

Both of us have healthy drives.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

ntamph said:


> Obviously, if you and/or your partner were really overweight and then dropped the pounds sex gets easier and more interesting.
> 
> But for really physically fit people who were once maybe average, did exercise improve stamina/make sex better? I think runners have very good sex because their legs are so toned.
> 
> How much of an effect does exercise/fitness have on the quality and frequency of sex?


My wife is training for a marathon and it has had zero affect on her drive. She is still LD. Several years ago I tried to pick up running, got to about 10 miles a week or so. My drive was always high up until then and didn't change.

There is some research that says exercise helps your body generate more testosterone which may help some people desire more. Also, being physically fit increases blood flow which will help your body respond better. That said, I've also read lots of stories about overweight people having a thoroughly enjoyable sex life as well. 

I don't think physically toneness or strength has much to do about enjoying sex either. With the assistance of an inexpensive sex swing couples can enjoy those positions that would require the guy to hold up the wife.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> My wife is training for a marathon and it has had zero affect on her drive. She is still LD. Several years ago I tried to pick up running, got to about 10 miles a week or so. My drive was always high up until then and didn't change.
> 
> There is some research that says exercise helps your body generate more testosterone which may help some people desire more. Also, being physically fit increases blood flow which will help your body respond better. That said, I've also read lots of stories about overweight people having a thoroughly enjoyable sex life as well.
> 
> I don't think physically toneness or strength has much to do about enjoying sex either. With the assistance of an inexpensive sex swing couples can enjoy those positions that would require the guy to hold up the wife.


I dunno CG, I was a D1 athlete, then a 300+ slob for a long period of time, and now back to almost what I once was. The pleasure and ability to perform is 100% better in "reboot" form. It doesn't hurt that I'm hornier and that I have the stamina, endurance, and flexibity/strength to really pleasure my wife.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I have found that it is easier to get aroused even if you would prefer to take a rain check. Perfect example is tonight. Wife and I worked out together tonight and did about 75 min of cardio. I wanted to have sex tomorrow morning while she wanted it tonight so we could sleep in a little more tomorrow. We did it tonight and it took 4 positions/variations until I went. I'm very high drive, but was tired from working out, so it took us a long time. 

So sometimes you can expect undesired stamina. LOL to write it, but true.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

It comes down to feeling good and looking good. If you exercise and it shows, you will be more apt to be naked in front of your spouse, especially for women.


----------

